# Sydney New Years Day



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi All,

Is anyone fishing tomorrow?? I am keen to get out somewhere although the swell is up so it rules out offshore (clovelly). Was thinking kurnell or somewhere in the hacking?? Wind looks ok just the swell that is an issue as per seabreeze.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Keen to head out on the Northside, anybody's thoughts on a paddle around from Little Manly. Then have a choice of the Harbour or heading out through the heads dependant on swell. Benifit is options.


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

I will be looking to arrive at Little Manly at 5, looking for some kings - lets see if the swell has stirred up some action.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Davebeat,

I'm up for an early paddle. Looking across to North Head from Balmoral this afternoon, there seemed to be a fair amount of swell hitting the cliffs 'inside' the heads. - so I'm a little concerned there will be a lot of backwash coming off ( maybe the swell has more east in it, than North East ?) As a fall back I was considering Clifton Gardens - or worst case a paddle around Middle Harbour.

I'm not sure if you've had a look today, what are your thoughts on conditions ?

Cheers


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah had a look this afternoon, and I will be getting to Little Manly First - between 4:30 & 5 - feel free to give me a call 0408 601 145. After a launch today at Longy it was tame, and once out there it wasn't so much the seas that made it a short paddle, it was that nobody else was out there apart from a couple of tow in surfers.

Any way I'll wait until morning.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok - I'll see you there - hopefully get a squid or two before the paddle.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

kinghit - i'll be launching at grays point (swallow rock reserve) at 5.30-5.45ish if you are keen to visit the hacking. chasing flatties, bream and possibly a kingie or 2


----------



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

Im at moleneux point from 6ish flatty or kingy on the menu for me


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Davey.

Sorry got the message a little late unfortunately - ended up having a bigger new years than anticipated. Hope you had a good one.

Cheers,

Chris


----------

